# Jackson Martinez all'Atletico Madrid: è fatta.



## admin (22 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da AS e da tutti gli altri media, italiani compresi, Jackson Martinez è ormai un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Tra le parti, l'accordo è totale. Il Porto riceverà dagli spagnoli l'importo dell'intera clausola, 35 milioni di euro, in un'unica soluzione. 

Il giocatore, dunque, si trasferisce in Spagna. Sfumata definitivamente l'ipotesi Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da AS e da tutti gli altri media, italiani compresi, Jackson Martinez è ormai un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Tra le parti, l'accordo è totale. Il Porto riceverà dagli spagnoli l'importo dell'intera clausola, 35 milioni di euro, in un'unica soluzione.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, si trasferisce in Spagna. Sfumata definitivamente l'ipotesi Milan.



Stavano aspettando a vendere quel cesso di Madzkukic per incassare + aggiungere e fare il colpo.
Altro che Viaggi viaggini jakson si e altre mille pagliacciate.


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da AS e da tutti gli altri media, italiani compresi, Jackson Martinez è ormai un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Tra le parti, l'accordo è totale. Il Porto riceverà dagli spagnoli l'importo dell'intera clausola, 35 milioni di euro, in un'unica soluzione.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, si trasferisce in Spagna. Sfumata definitivamente l'ipotesi Milan.



Vietto-Martinez-Griezman

non male


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2015)

E' chiaro per me alla base di questa decisione ci sia la coppa dei campioni, una realtà come Madrid che da anni gira a meraviglia a differenza nostra. Per convincerlo c'era solamente una strada da percorrere, garantirgli un ingaggio fuori logica, cosa che non abbiamo voluto fare.


----------



## Renegade (22 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile come l'Atletico sia divenuta una squadra d'elite, se non una big. Mi fa piacere per loro.


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Incredibile come l'Atletico sia divenuta una squadra d'elite, se non una big. Mi fa piacere per loro.



Merito della Doyen...tanto bistrattata in questo forum e dai tifosi.
Io ho detto: aspettiamo. I colpi arriveranno anche da noi.
L'Atletico è arrivato in finale di CL con nessun nome di spicco internazionale, lo sono diventati col tempo...sono state scommesse vinte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da AS e da tutti gli altri media, italiani compresi, Jackson Martinez è ormai un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Tra le parti, l'accordo è totale. Il Porto riceverà dagli spagnoli l'importo dell'intera clausola, 35 milioni di euro, in un'unica soluzione.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, si trasferisce in Spagna. Sfumata definitivamente l'ipotesi Milan.



Bruttissimo colpo per noi tifosi altro che Kondo, non ho parole, proprio vero che fino a quando non c'è la firma per noi è fumo.


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Giugno 2015)

vogliamo ricordarlo così...


----------



## Renegade (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Merito della Doyen...tanto bistrattata in questo forum e dai tifosi.
> Io ho detto: aspettiamo. I colpi arriveranno anche da noi.
> L'Atletico è arrivato in finale di CL con nessun nome di spicco internazionale, lo sono diventati col tempo...sono state scommesse vinte.



Sì ma l'Atletico non è mai stato un club di prim'ordine mondiale. Quelle scommesse poteva permettersele.
Noi abbiamo vinto 7 Champions League, siamo stati i più titolati al mondo, in rosa abbiamo avuto tra i migliori palloni d'oro. Abbiamo bisogno di certezze e non possiamo aspettare di certo piani pluriennali dopo 8 anni di magra e 2 senza CL. Senza contare che con la quotazione in borsa e l'incremento del brand hai bisogno di nomi affermati.


----------



## raducioiu (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da AS e da tutti gli altri media, italiani compresi, Jackson Martinez è ormai un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Tra le parti, l'accordo è totale. Il Porto riceverà dagli spagnoli l'importo dell'intera clausola, 35 milioni di euro, in un'unica soluzione.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, si trasferisce in Spagna. Sfumata definitivamente l'ipotesi Milan.



Mi piacerebbe sapere che ingaggio percepirà


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2015)

mercenario.....ancora oggi ha rilasciato dichiarazioni ambigue solo per prendere più soldi. Lontano dal milan questa gente. Così come kondogbia, che è forte, ma sarà la rovina economica dell'inter.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Merito della Doyen...tanto bistrattata in questo forum e dai tifosi.
> Io ho detto: aspettiamo. I colpi arriveranno anche da noi.
> L'Atletico è arrivato in finale di CL con nessun nome di spicco internazionale, lo sono diventati col tempo...sono state scommesse vinte.



Forse è come dici tu, ma non mi piacerebbe nemmeno cosi.

Il bello del calcio è affezionarsi ai campioni, alle poche bandiere rimaste, non dover vendere ogni anno dei titolari.


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse è come dici tu, ma non mi piacerebbe nemmeno cosi.
> 
> Il bello del calcio è affezionarsi ai campioni, alle poche bandiere rimaste, non dover vendere ogni anno dei titolari.




Sono d'accordo sulla tua ultima affermazione, il problema è che il calcio di oggi non è più cosi, ma non solo per il Milan, per tutti.
E' solo una questione di soldi e di immagine, di giocatori che rimangono a lungo in una squadra ce ne sono ben pochi.
Sono i ritmi odierni del calcio e del calciomercato che lo rendono così.
Il Real ha vinto ed ha venduto Di Maria e Xabi Alonso, per prendere James e Kroos...quanto rimarranno? Un paio d'anni, finchè la gente non si stuferà e dovranno comprare altri "fenomeni mediatici".
La stessa Juve ora da via Tevez, forse Vidal, tra non molto pure Pogba.
Il calcio è questo, i trasferimenti sono all'ordine del giorno e le bandiere non esistono più. Il soldo deve girare. Soprattutto in Italia si ha bisogno di vendere.
Ora che un giocatore di 28 anni è considerato vecchio e si vanno a prendere quelli di 19-20 sarà sempre più difficile trattenere un giocatore per una decina d'anni in squadra...per questo tutti i discorsi compriamo x o y così siamo a posto per tot anni, per me sono baggianate.
La ruota gira sempre più veloce.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla tua ultima affermazione, il problema è che il calcio di oggi non è più cosi, ma non solo per il Milan, per tutti.
> E' solo una questione di soldi e di immagine, di giocatori che rimangono a lungo in una squadra ce ne sono ben pochi.
> Sono i ritmi odierni del calcio e del calciomercato che lo rendono così.
> Il Real ha vinto ed ha venduto Di Maria e Xabi Alonso, per prendere James e Kroos...quanto rimarranno? Un paio d'anni, finchè la gente non si stuferà e dovranno comprare altri "fenomeni mediatici".
> ...



Di Maria sarebbe restato per il Real, se ne è voluto andar lui. Idem Xabi Alonso che voleva molti soldi, altrimenti il Real lo teneva.

Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, come vedi hanno fatto o faranno tutta la carriera al Barca.

La stessa Juve Pogba se lo terrebbe fino a 35 anni.


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di Maria sarebbe restato per il Real, se ne è voluto andar lui. Idem Xabi Alonso che voleva molti soldi, altrimenti il Real lo teneva.
> 
> Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, come vedi hanno fatto o faranno tutta la carriera al Barca.
> 
> La stessa Juve Pogba se lo terrebbe fino a 35 anni.



Sui primi due non ne sarei così sicuro, io ricordo un Ancelotti che scelse lui come vittima sacrificale...
Messi è un caso a parte. Xavi e Iniesta arrivano da un periodo diverso, come Terry e Gerrard...sono gli ultimi rimasti legati ad un certo tipo di intendere il calcio.
La Juve se non vende ora Pogba, lo vende l'anno prossimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2015)

ma è ufficiale o no che jackson è dell'atletico?


----------



## Biss (22 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è ufficiale o no che jackson è dell'atletico?



Non ancora..


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Giugno 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> vogliamo ricordarlo così...


.


----------



## Kaw (22 Giugno 2015)

*Luca Marchetti: tra le varie motivazioni che hanno fatto saltare la trattativa tra il Milan e Jackson Martinez, ci sono i non buoni rapporti tra il procuratore del giocatore e il fondo Doyen. Con il Milan era tutto a posto ma fino a quando non c'è la firma può succedere di tutto. L' Atletico ha qualcosa di scritto rispetto al Milan.*


----------



## Blu71 (22 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti: tra le varie motivazioni che hanno fatto saltare la trattativa tra il Milan e Jackson Martinez, ci sono i non buoni rapporti tra il procuratore del giocatore e il fondo Doyen. Con il Milan era tutto a posto ma fino a quando non c'è la firma può succedere di tutto. L' Atletico ha qualcosa di scritto rispetto al Milan.*



Ma andrà all'Atletico alla fin fine?


----------



## Ciachi (22 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti: tra le varie motivazioni che hanno fatto saltare la trattativa tra il Milan e Jackson Martinez, ci sono i non buoni rapporti tra il procuratore del giocatore e il fondo Doyen. Con il Milan era tutto a posto ma fino a quando non c'è la firma può succedere di tutto. L' Atletico ha qualcosa di scritto rispetto al Milan.*



E quindi ...visto che la Doyen non ha buoni rapporti con JM...noi da chi andiamo??!?? Mah... Ogni gg che passa vedo sempre cose più strane, bee...Doyen....nanomalefico...e compagnia bella


----------



## il condor (22 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti: tra le varie motivazioni che hanno fatto saltare la trattativa tra il Milan e Jackson Martinez, ci sono i non buoni rapporti tra il procuratore del giocatore e il fondo Doyen. Con il Milan era tutto a posto ma fino a quando non c'è la firma può succedere di tutto. L' Atletico ha qualcosa di scritto rispetto al Milan.*



non stà in piedi visto che l'atletico si appoggia alla doyen. ha detto una gran cavolata.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2015)

Per uno come JM che in Portogallo ha vinto un campionato e, mi pare, 2 coppe nazionali, venire al Milan sarebbe stato un upgrade notevole (già solo per la toppa 7 CL sul braccio ) anche come immagine; il fatto che abbia deciso altrimenti rende lo scenario (nostro) inquietante....speriamo che B non si sia fatto infinocchiare ben bene da Mr Bee ( che l'abbiano fiutato ?) : sinceramente il coinvolgimento di Marina soprattutto, e Piersilvio in sede di trattativa e firme mi aveva tranquillizzato, perchè al Berlu alla sua età non si possono lasciare decisioni cosi importanti, ma temo grosse fregature....ciò, sperèmo de no, diseva el Paròn!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

*AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*


Spero rimanga a marcire al Porto.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*



Se l'Atletico paga la clausola il Porto non può opporre proprio niente.


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2015)

Spero rimanga al Porto e faccia una stagione che più fallimentare non si può.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Spero rimanga al Porto e faccia una stagione che più fallimentare non si può.



Martinez al Milan ci sarebbe venuto di corsa, aldilà delle dichiarazioni di circostanza. Se è andato all'Atletico è semplicemente perchè noi non abbiamo chiuso. Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, aspettare settimane per vedere se qualcuno si fosse davvero presentato per fargli fare le visite mediche o con i soldi veri e non quelli del monopoli?


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Martinez al Milan ci sarebbe venuto di corsa, aldilà delle dichiarazioni di circostanza. Se è andato all'Atletico è semplicemente perchè noi non abbiamo chiuso. Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, aspettare settimane per vedere se qualcuno si fosse davvero presentato per fargli fare le visite mediche o con i soldi veri e non quelli del monopoli?



Io sinceramente ho solo letto sue dichiarazioni che facevano chiaramente trasparire l'intenzione di avere più soldi.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se l'Atletico paga la clausola il Porto non può opporre proprio niente.



Concordo!A meno che il Porto non obblighi Jackson Martinez a restare...Della serie: "Opponi resistenza finché l'Atletico non ci dà i 3 giocatori che vogliamo" E' solo un ipotesi questa eh.Io non credo molto a queste cose,probabilmente l'atletico pagherà la clausola e amen...Andrà da loro.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2015)

L'Atletico mette sul tavolo la coppa campioni ed una squadra che gira bene, noi per compensare queste mancanze dobbiamo dare più grana al calciatore, se non partecipi all'asta non viene da noi, easy.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*



Se l'Atletico può pagare i 35 milioni entro 60 giorni tutti in un botto credo, da quanto ho capito, che il Porto non possa opporsi a nulla. Se invece l'Atletico vuole dilazionare il pagamento credo debba venire a patti col Porto e può essere, ma sottolineo può essere, che Pinto da Costa preferisca, per un qualche motivo, far valere il nostro accordo che era, se non sbaglio, 32+bonus con un qualche dilazionamento del pagamento.


----------



## Kaw (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*


Se la trattativa con l'Atletico andasse per le lunghe, potremmo approffitarne ed inserirci, 35 milioni subito e poi chiaramente dovremmo alzare ancor di più l'ingaggio. Non sarebbe il massimo, visto anche come è andata finire ma in questo momento non possiamo andare troppo per il sottile. Se c'è una possibilità deve essere colta.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa con l'Atletico andasse per le lunghe, potremmo approffitarne ed inserirci, 35 milioni subito e poi chiaramente dovremmo alzare ancor di più l'ingaggio. Non sarebbe il massimo, visto anche come è andata finire ma in questo momento non possiamo andare troppo per il sottile. Se c'è una possibilità deve essere colta.



il fatto che galliani abbia alzato bandiera bianca mi fa sospettare invece che non aspettavano altro che qualche squadra si inserisse per il giocatore. Probabile che non se la sentano di spendere certe cifre per un solo giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*



Ormai è inutile sperarci ancora, anche MC ha detto che non arriverà più ormai è andato, che figura.


----------



## Black (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il fatto che galliani abbia alzato bandiera bianca mi fa sospettare invece che non aspettavano altro che qualche squadra si inserisse per il giocatore. Probabile che non se la sentano di spendere certe cifre per un solo giocatore.



infatti. Anch'io non capisco perchè come si è inserito l'Atletico, la stessa cosa non possiamo farla noi


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS: L'Atletico si è detto pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria, ma il Porto ha fatto sapere di gradire maggiormente 3 giocatori dei Colchoneros: Moya, Oliver e Raul Jimenez. Una controproposta che potrebbe anche far saltare tutto.*



*E' evidente che GAlliani la clausola non l'ha voluta pagare.*

Dai su, di che stiamo parlando....


----------

